# magnetic eddy?



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

I am mor than a bit confused about this phenom. Do the magnets form this current by themselve? I read where they are placed with metal spools and where a magnetic disk or washer is glued in in the case of composit frames. 

All this because I 'd like to mag my newell. Thanks for you help


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Yes, the magnets make a "current". The spool traveling thru the current is slowed down by it, even if the spool is not a "magnetic" metal, like aluminum. Why, I dunno. Here's the scientific explanation:

http://www.physlink.com/Education/AskExperts/ae527.cfm


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

In simple terms, when a spool made of a material that conducts electricity rotates it creats an eddy current. The magnet(s) have an effect on the eddy current slowing the spools rotation. The faster the spool revolves the more eddy current is generated and the closer the magnets(s) are to the spool the greater the braking effect.

Hope that helps - BB


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Newell Spool*

I have a Newell G344F that I was thinking about magging. I got the trusty old ohm meter and discovered to my surprise that the graphite spool is not conductive. That is a surprise to me as I have always thought graphite to be conductive and thus would allow magging without a metal plate behind it. Has anyone experienced this with graphite being non conductive? You know motor brushes are made of GRAPHITE, and most graphite rods carry a warning about power lines and such. 

Bill


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

More likely the spool is NOT graphite - BB


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Black Beard said:


> More likely the spool is NOT graphite - BB


Tis a thought. That reel was billed as being graphite everything, now I am wondering. Thanks BB.

Bill


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

*A basic video demonstration...*



chilehead2 said:


> I am mor than a bit confused about this phenom. Do the magnets form this current by themselve? I read where they are placed with metal spools and where a magnetic disk or washer is glued in in the case of composit frames.
> 
> All this because I 'd like to mag my newell. Thanks for you help



http://www.grand-illusions.com/image...s_law_demo.wmv


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's a cool video Scott. Your link didn't work, but I managed to track it down.

http://www.grand-illusions.com/acatalog/info_24.html


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*grafite*

Did we establish that grafite is conductive? I also have a sguidder that has the plastic spool. Would I need to glue in a metal ring to oppose the magnets? Or would a change to an aluminium spool be easier and accomplish the same end?

BTW, thank you for your time and trouble spent in answering.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

While pure graphite will conduct ellectricity it does so quite poorly when compared to metals. Couple this with the fact that your spool is not solid graphite but probably contains other fillers as well as a bonding agent and you will see why your spool does not conduct ellectricity. So while you may see a slight braking effect due to the graphite in your spool when using magnets it probably will not be enough to prevent the spool from blowing up. So you will either need to attach a metal disc to the side of the spool or better yet find a replacement aluminum spool for you newell or jigmaster.
hope that helps

John


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Essentially unless you have Formula One/Nascar type budgets a graphite spool is not going to happen. And, it would be too light in weight and slow down very quickly. 

Many moons ago a guy over here (UK) had some magnesium alloy spools made for his tournament reel. The lightest spools made the shortest casts!

Do as Ocean Master did with the Inductor, put a brass ring on the end of the spool or go for aluminum like someone said a few posts back.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*BB and John*

Thanks for the info. John you know I've done a lot of magging reels, but this one that baffled me. I sort of figured there was a load of epoxy resin in the spool, just didn't think it would kill the conductivity so much. BB, the ring idea sound like the one that Daiwa uses on its SLOSH mag kits. Maybe that is what I'll go for. The reel is pretty cool and I picked it up for next to nothing. It's light as a feather and holds a LOT of line.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

chilehead2 said:


> Did we establish that grafite is conductive? I also have a sguidder that has the plastic spool. Would I need to glue in a metal ring to oppose the magnets? Or would a change to an aluminum spool be easier and accomplish the same end?
> 
> BTW, thank you for your time and trouble spent in answering.


I bought an aluminum spool for my jigmaster after magging it. I have the plastic spool and the chromed brass spool as well. Not sure if there is an aluminum spool available for the squidder, but there certainly must be a brassed chrome spool for it. The aluminum spool for the jigmaster was about $21 - $22 so it should be about the same for the squidder.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

sprtsracer said:


> I bought an aluminum spool for my jigmaster after magging it. I have the plastic spool and the chromed brass spool as well. Not sure if there is an aluminum spool available for the squidder, but there certainly must be a brassed chrome spool for it. The aluminum spool for the jigmaster was about $21 - $22 so it should be about the same for the Squidder.


The plastic spool will not mag at all unless you use a metal ring on the back. There is an aluminum spool for the Squidder however. I magged one for Finger Mullet a while back with an adjustable magnet and it really worked well.

Bill


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

The brakeing effect of the magnetic eddies has nothing to do with the spool being metal or condusive to electricity/magnetism. It's all about the density of the spool. The "graphite" spools are not very dense, so there is very little brakeing effect. Aluminum spools are not magnetic, but they are dense enough to be sufficiently effected by the magnetic eddies created by the magnets.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

bstarling said:


> The plastic spool will not mag at all unless you use a metal ring on the back. There is an aluminum spool for the Squidder however. I magged one for Finger Mullet a while back with an adjustable magnet and it really worked well.
> 
> Bill


Yes, I know the plastic spool won't work with the mag, but I'm trying to figure out a washer or a beer can bottom that I could epoxy to it to make it work


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*I'd go with...*



sprtsracer said:


> Yes, I know the plastic spool won't work with the mag, but I'm trying to figure out a washer or a beer can bottom that I could epoxy to it to make it work


The BEER CAN BOTTOM 

Bill


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Here is what I did in my first attempt at magging an old reel to see if I could do it. I went to my local hardware store with magnet in hand. I found some very small aluminum fender washers. I epoxied them to the spool and then installed the magnets. To my surprise it worked very good. The reel was a very old South Bend. I used this reel because I did not want to take the chance of screwing up my better reels. It works so well that I use it often for surf fishing and get a good 140 yards with a 6 and bait.

Jimmy


----------

